# 27" WQHD 144hz GSYNC



## alex2712 (10. August 2018)

Guten  Abend zusammen,

mein neuer PC ist endlich da. Jetzt muss irgendwie auch ein neuer Monitor her 

Es soll ein 27" WQHD mit 144hz und GSYNC sein.

Ausgeben möchte ich max. 500-550€.

Habe gerade mal den HP Omen 27 ins Visier genommen. Aber da gibt es etliche für und wider...

Wäre für eine Empfehlung sehr dankbar.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

Bis 550 Euro fällt die Auswahl nicht gross aus, zumindest wenn ich mich mit den Filter nicht vertan haben sollte.
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2018)

also wäre der Omen schon in Ordnung. Denke mal den werde ich mir  morgen kaufen. 
Danke


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

Kann da leider nicht mehr aussagen als was zu den zwei Monitore bereits dazu dabei steht.
Vielleicht noch ein wenig warten bis sich jemand dazu meldet der die zwei Monitore besser kennt.

Es sind auch beides TN Panel.
Selbst wenn ich den Betrag auf 600 Euro erhöhe sind zwar noch zwei Monitore dabei, aber am Panel ändert sich nichts dran.
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2018)

Ja, habe jetzt selber mal bischen geschaut. IPS ab ~700€. Aber benötigt man das unbedingt für CS,  WoW, Overwatch, PUBG? 
Bis jetzt habe ich Monitore eher nach gusto als nach Panel gekauft. Aber so wirklich Tests finde ich vom HP Omen 27 nicht, was mich etwas irritiert.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es sind auch beides TN Panel.
> Selbst wenn ich den Betrag auf 600 Euro erhöhe sind zwar noch zwei Monitore dabei, aber am Panel ändert sich nichts dran.
> Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Klar ändert sich was am Panel, der Asus hat nativ 8bit, die anderen 3 nur 6bit+FRC.

@TE
Wie wichtig ist dir Gsync?


----------



## trigger831 (11. August 2018)

Der Acer hat doch auch "echte" 8bit ohne FRC.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2018)

Hmm, hatte 6bit+FRC in Erinnerung.
Bleibt halt noch die hohe Grundhelligkeit und das aggressive Coating, welches der Asus aber auch hat.


----------



## alex2712 (11. August 2018)

*AW: 27&amp;amp;amp;quot; WQHD 144hz GSYNC*

GSYNC ist nice to have, aber sicher kein muss, wenn der Rest des monitors dafür umso mehr überzeugt.

Einzige Unterschiede sind doch soweit ich mich eingelesen habe 165hz statt 144hz, weniger tearing.

Welche Monitore kommen denn ohne GSYNC in Betracht?

z.B. Der hier? ASUS MG279Q ab €'*'501,05 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder dieser Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €'*'428,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Also der Acer XF270HUA für 429€ schaut echt ganz i. O. aus.
Werde ich damit mehr Spaß haben als mit dem Omen?


Als letztes schmeiß ich nochmal den Dell in den Raum. D habe ich eben Tests gesehen und die waren durchweg positiv.
Dell S2716DG ab €' '503,03 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar ändert sich was am Panel, der Asus hat nativ 8bit, die anderen 3 nur 6bit+FRC.


Da hatte ich jetzt nicht darauf geachtet, daher meinte ich auch er solle noch warten. da vier Augen mehr sehen als nur zwei. 

Habe die letzten Jahre kein G-Sync gehabt, daher finde ich diese Funktion nett dabei zu haben, aber kein muss.
Denn zuvor hatte ich ein Monitor mit 120 Hz ohne G-Sync und bin dennoch sehr zufrieden gewesen. Durch die höhere HZ hatte ich bis 120 Hz keine Tearing.
Vor diesen 120 Hz Monitor hatte ich eines mit nur 60 Hz und da hatte ich ohne V-Sync Tearing sobald ich die 60 Hz überschritt.

Aber auch bei meinem neuen 120 Hz Monitor mit G-Sync muss ich zusehen das ich diese Hz nicht überschreite, da ich sonst auch hier wieder Tearing bekomme.
Daher muss ich das ganze so limitieren nicht über 120 Hz zu kommen oder auch hier V-Sync benützen zu müssen. Habe daher im Spiel Overwatch was ich sehr häufig spiele die Settings so gesetzt das ich zwischen 100 und 110 FPS komme, dann muss ich kein V-Sync nutzen.

Der Dell sieht für mich auch sehr gut aus, hat aber wieder TN Panel.
Hat aber wie hier bereits schon angesprochen nur 8bit (6bit mit FRC).

Beim Acer und beim Asus hingegen ist ein IPS Panel verbaut und 8bit (8bit ohne FRC).

Mit dem IPS Panel hast du kräftigere Farben als mit dem TN Panel, aber auch wieder eine Panel Lotterie bezüglich IPS-Glow und Backlight-Bleeding usw.

Hier noch ein Thema dazu: TN vs VA vs IPS – Welches Panel ist besser fuer Gaming-Monitore?
Und: Backlight-Bleeding in der Praxis: Das muesst Ihr wissen - REPUBLIC OF GAMERS


----------



## Cruach (11. August 2018)

Ich hab den Acer und bin sehr zufrieden. Der wird mich auch noch einige Zeit begleiten, zumindest bis interessante UWQHD oder 4K Geräte > 30 Zoll zu annehmbaren Preisen kommen.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (11. August 2018)

Habe ebenfalls den XB271HUAbmiprz und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Lediglich die eingebauten Lautsprecher sind für den Eimer, aber die sollten beim Monitor eigentlich auch kein Kaufargument sein!

Für zum Zocken klare Empfehlung!

Zu dem gibt's auch ein paar Videos auf YouTube, nur bezogen auf den Vergleich zwischen IPS und TN fand ich damals die Videos nicht wirklich hilfreich


----------



## MircoSfot (11. August 2018)

Der derzeit beste zum Zocken ist immer noch ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '744,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2018)

Nö, der beste ist der (setze hier deinen Lieblingsmonitor ein) und kein Anderer.
Frag 10 Leuten nach Monitoren und du kriegst 10 Antworten.
Ohne zu wissen was genau jemand haben will, ist es schwer einen Monitor zu empfehlen.


----------

